
Original Apollo 11 codebase issues list (humor) - thomk
https://github.com/chrislgarry/Apollo-11/issues/3
======
thomk
The codebase is real and the nerd humor is on point. Here's the original
article: [https://qz.com/726338/the-code-that-took-america-to-the-
moon...](https://qz.com/726338/the-code-that-took-america-to-the-moon-was-
just-published-to-github-and-its-like-a-1960s-time-capsule/)

